# Why does Tom Cruise have such a passionate hatred for psychiatry?



## Tempered Tense (Aug 30, 2008)

I know I'm probably a bit late with this, as it's been going on for several years now, but I just finished watching a documentary.  It seems scientology is unleashing a huge attack on psychiatry and I'm just wondering what the motive could be behind it.

One of the biggest attacks they're using is that Psychiatrists have no scientific proof of mental illness.  To me this is circular reasoning at its worst.  How _can_ you prove a "mental" illness.  And there actually _is_ some neurological proof of schizophrenia if I am not mistaken.  I simply don't understand why they're going after psychiatry, perhaps it is because of the popularity of medicating children for ADHD?  If anything, this should be an issue with parenting, not psychiatry.  The last I knew, a doctor cannot _force_ a parent to medicate their child.  And the doctors I have seen have always used medication as a last resort, and even still left it as my choice. 

I suppose it would be better if we had no other alternatives for dealing with depression, and trauma, and any other obvious mood disorders that people encounter, other than daily "auditing" to relieve ourselves of body thetans.


----------



## adaptive1 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have no respect for Tom Cruise, I refuse to watch any of his movies. I believe he has mental health issues and is in denial about that. It is very disrespectful of him to throw stones at a profession he knows nothing about except what he was brainwashed to believe. As for parents over medicating their children, I think he is over generalizng. Alot of the peope giving the medication might be GP's and that isn't their area of expertise. I was disgusted with his comments towards Brooke Shields as well about her post partum depression. Coming from a family that does have mental illness and implying they could have taken vitamins and exercised away these problems made me furious.......oh well, did I mention I have no respect for Tom Cruise.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 30, 2008)

More on Cruise, who apparently lives by the rule "ignorance is bliss":

Tom Cruise slams anti-depressants - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

A psychiatrist takes on Tom Cruise - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

Tom Cruise should stick to acting... - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

More criticism of Tom Cruise - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

Cruise Learns the Hard Way, Stigmatize Psychiatry and Mental Health at Your Own Risk - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

Tom Cruise apologizes to Brooke Shields for criticizing her antidepressant use - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

Setting the Record Straight: Responses to Tom Cruise - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2008)

> I'm just wondering what the motive could be behind it.



Certainly, the founder, L. Ron Hubbard, was motivated by money:



> [L. Ron Hubbard] began making statements to the effect that any writer who really wished to make money should stop writing and develop [a] religion, or devise a new psychiatric method.
> 
> L. Ron Hubbard:  "Make money. Make more money. Make others produce so as to make money . . . However you get them in or why, just do it."
> 
> L. Ron Hubbard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But as for members like Tom Cruise who have fallen prey to cult psychology, I have no idea as I am not familiar with the psychology of cults.  Certainly, their cult has always been trying to compete with psychology and psychiatry to bring in new members.


----------



## Lana (Aug 30, 2008)

If I were to guess, I'd say an attack on psychiatry, would bring more people to scientology and more money into their pockets.  So, get rid of the people that actually help, and they will make money.  It's all about money.


----------



## white page (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi , 
I always thought that individuals who bash ferociously mental health professionals and the medications, are either in denial or in fear , when this is coupled by adherence to such a venal and dangerous totalitarian movement as  scientology, then such grotesque and innappropriate ideas are given full reign , Mr, Cruise is too far up to his neck now , to realise how manipulated he is , too full of his own distress maybe to reach a state of self awareness. I just hope that one day this horrid sect will crumble to nothingness. little chance at the moment I am afraid , the financial stakes are too enormous .

white page


----------

